# Faz must be cheating



## r_517 (Jul 13, 2010)

This is NOT written by me. I just translate it to minimise the language barrier 

I saw this ridiculous article this morning on mf8. It really made me LOL, ROFL, LMFAO

OK here comes the article.



yangzhengbao said:


> http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=56643&extra=&page=1
> Topic: Feliks avg8.52 with scrambles. It's not fair at all.
> Text: 1. B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' B2 F L2 F U B2 L B D2 R2 B U'
> 2. B' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' U' R B2 F D2 R' U L B' R'
> ...


----------



## Forte (Jul 13, 2010)

XD


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL. He got lucky on 2 scrambles. Every other competitor had the same chance to get lucky scrambles. Don't be hatin.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 13, 2010)

lol. xD


----------



## ianini (Jul 13, 2010)

Jealous much?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 13, 2010)

ianini said:


> Jealous much?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Jealous much?
> ...


This XD


----------



## choza244 (Jul 13, 2010)

really really jealous LOL

and tell him that he doesn't need an "approved" database, he just need more practice and less hate


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 13, 2010)

You know. Now that I read this again, I believe this guy. Can't wait to see what faz says, that cheater. [/sarcasm]


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 13, 2010)

More than laughing, this makes me angry.


----------



## Edward (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's what I think


Spoiler


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 13, 2010)

Jealousyyyyyyyyyy....


----------



## pappas (Jul 13, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> More than laughing, this makes me angry.



Same. It's actually disturbing this guy put so much effort into this, and how does he propose felik's is cheating.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 13, 2010)

Faz a cheater? World War 3 starts now.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 13, 2010)

Because the 90 people do the easy F2L the same way because of the 3 move cross that everyone does the same way because they're color neutral and so it's lucky and it shouldn't count because the format for the event is wrong and everyone will do a lucky case so make a scramble database so the sub 15 people have to solve long crosses so the scrambles are harder and you get a more true time and stuff but do an average of ten so things work better. Also faz is a cheater. Therefore we should not allow him to cheat.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 13, 2010)

Wouldn't giving the sub 15 people a hard cross be unfair for the people that aren't sub 15? Since now they have an advantage. ANYONE NOT SUB 15 IS A CHEATER BECAUSE THEY HAVE EASIER CROSS *spit flying from mouth in complete outrage at this cheating*


----------



## r_517 (Jul 13, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Wouldn't giving the sub 15 people a hard cross be unfair for the people that aren't sub 15? Since now they have an advantage. ANYONE NOT SUB 15 IS A CHEATER BECAUSE THEY HAVE EASIER CROSS *spit flying from mouth in complete outrage at this cheating*



yes i'm so glad that i haven't been sub15 yet


----------



## zachtastic (Jul 13, 2010)

That's just silly. It'd make more sense to say he fixed the scrambles, and practiced them. I don't think he did that but still.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 13, 2010)

hey i know him! he's the guy who copied off the 8355 method and claimed that it's his own method.


----------



## MiloD (Jul 13, 2010)

faz has been dealing with this since he first started cubing...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Just putting this out there: just because he's the best in the world doesn't mean OMG HE'S THE BEST HE CAN'T CHEAT. I myself don't think he cheats, I mean, how can you cheat? There IS still the possibility that he cheats. Also, not disbelieving Mike, but when he did the 7x7 bld on video people flamed the guy who suggested he cheated because OMG HE'S MIKE.


----------



## pappas (Jul 13, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> hey i know him! he's the guy who copied off the 8355 method and claimed that it's his own method.



lol.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 13, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Just putting this out there: just because he's the best in the world doesn't mean OMG HE'S THE BEST HE CAN'T CHEAT. I myself don't think he cheats, I mean, how can you cheat? There IS still the possibility that he cheats. Also, not disbelieving Mike, but when he did the 7x7 bld on video people flamed the guy who suggested he cheated because OMG HE'S MIKE.



he thought someone(Dene) helped him choose easy scrambles


----------



## choza244 (Jul 13, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> hey i know him! he's the guy who copied off the 8355 method and claimed that it's his own method.



That explains everything


----------



## blah (Jul 13, 2010)

MiloD said:


> faz has been dealing with this since he first started cubing...


Let's not go there...

Edit: Oh, the guy who posted that is actually this douchebag on speedsolving.com. LOL.


----------



## MiloD (Jul 13, 2010)

blah said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > faz has been dealing with this since he first started cubing...
> ...



guy who posted what?


----------



## pappas (Jul 13, 2010)

MiloD said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > MiloD said:
> ...



the original post off mf8.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

MiloD said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > MiloD said:
> ...



i'm assuming the original article


----------



## r_517 (Jul 13, 2010)

blah said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > faz has been dealing with this since he first started cubing...
> ...



yep it's him


----------



## TimMc (Jul 13, 2010)

He's had 9 chances so far to get a set of so called lucky scrambles at competitions. We just use what Cube Explorer produces (WCA Generator) and don't allow competitors to view the scrambles before their solves.

What more would you want? A scramble database? >.<

Tim.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 13, 2010)

What's this guy's argument? Faz cheated because the scrambles he got were highly unlikely to be lucky?


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 13, 2010)

He says, because he randomly got some good scrambles, Feliks cheated! Erik Akkersdijk's 7.08 had skips, but because he got a lucky scramble, does that mean he was cheating, or deserves no credit? No way. Whoever wrote this is a serious jack-hole!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 13, 2010)

blah said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > faz has been dealing with this since he first started cubing...
> ...



Why not? I like that place.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh lol what I didn't even know Faz set a new record. Fail me.


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 13, 2010)

i think usain bolt cheated to get his olympic gold because he had mad scientist ninjas change the wind so that he could go faster we need to make sure we have a database of fair wind patterns for people who run that fast so that we can stop people from cheating


----------



## Dene (Jul 13, 2010)

Well if Faz is cheating then I guess I am too. Who trusts me?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 13, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> i think usain bolt cheated to get his olympic gold because he had mad scientist ninjas change the wind so that he could go faster we need to make sure we have a database of fair wind patterns for people who run that fast so that we can stop people from cheating



Are these mad scientist ninjas the same ones feliks used?

OT: is this guy complaining about easy crosses? feliks is color neutral, the whole point of that is to ridiculously increase your chances of easy crosses!

Edit: @dene, I know I don't trust you, not anymore


----------



## nck (Jul 13, 2010)

lol wtf?
I loled at the idea of "Make a database which everybody approves. There should be 10-100 thousand scrambles in it. Only an approved database is fair!
In this database, there shouldn't be any scramble whose Cross can be solved in 3 steps."
What is the point of colour neutrality then...


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 13, 2010)

If I get a lucky scramble and have skips I might get 18s :fp.

Actually easy cross is subjective cos not everybody can see the 3 move cross. To some people it may be a bad cross, especially if you are not color neutral.

Anyway, Faz should be banned from tourneys cos he is too fast .


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, and I suppose they think he cheated on the 4X4X4 for which he also has the best average (not to mention his new WR on the 4X4)!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 13, 2010)

cmowla said:


> Yeah, and I suppose they think he cheated on the 4X4X4 for which he also has the best average (not to mention his new WR on the 4X4)!



duh he had an easy cross.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 13, 2010)

how he cheat? he peel da stickah off?


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> how he cheat? he peel da stickah off?


I am afraid he didn't have enough time to do that.


----------



## Forte (Jul 13, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Oh lol what I didn't even know Faz set a new record. Fail me.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 13, 2010)

Forte said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh lol what I didn't even know Faz set a new record. Fail me.



Just wait until he finds out.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 13, 2010)

I just want to say that I TOTALLY TRUST YOU DENE.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> Who trusts me?



I do <3


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 13, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I just want to say that I TOTALLY TRUST YOU DENE.



Not me.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 13, 2010)

Dude, this guy is right.

Fast people cheat because they are faster than the person who claims they are cheating.

Duh.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> Faz a cheater? World War 3 starts now.



LOL


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 13, 2010)

cmowla said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > how he cheat? he peel da stickah off?
> ...



He can peel of the stickers in 4 seconds and put them on in 4 seconds. XD


----------



## Vincents (Jul 13, 2010)

World War III: Southern Hemisphere vs Northern Hemisphere. I like our chances...


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 13, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> cmowla said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



But that only leaves .52 seconds for recognition and AUF. :fp

I GUESS faz could do that too...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > cmowla said:
> ...



He can disassemble?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 13, 2010)

It's dem roids son! Dem chocolate roids!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL! That is so fail!!!!!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL 

and even so: It is not Faz who decides which scrables are used: it's the WCA delegate.

New conspiracy theory :
WCA delegate gives easy scrambles to ensure the southern hemisphere can get some awesome WR


----------



## dada222 (Jul 13, 2010)

Lawl conspiracy.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 13, 2010)

The planet Earth is flat, it must be, because I have decided that.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's very sad for a jealous cuber to come up with ridiculous ideas like this..how old is he anyway? 

Totally ruins the niceness of the community


----------



## TimMc (Jul 13, 2010)

*我靠！*



Cubenovice said:


> WCA delegate gives easy scrambles to ensure the southern hemisphere can get some awesome WR



请将创造阴谋论的重任留给砖家！

Tim.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 13, 2010)

Btw, can someone translate the general responses from the mf8 forum?


----------



## r_517 (Jul 13, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > WCA delegate gives easy scrambles to ensure the southern hemisphere can get some awesome WR
> ...


he's saying razzmatazz i think
anyway lol good Chinese


----------



## r_517 (Jul 13, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Btw, can someone translate the general responses from the mf8 forum?



most people just ignored him some argued with him. anyway no people believes him


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 13, 2010)

If Faz did cheat there's a high chance Haixu Zhang cheated more on his 4x4 solve in Guangzhou lol


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 13, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> Faz a cheater? World War 3 starts now.


XD


----------



## nck (Jul 13, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> If Faz did cheat there's a high chance Haixu Zhang cheated more on his 4x4 solve in Guangzhou lol



And his BLD WR.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 13, 2010)

nck said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > If Faz did cheat there's a high chance Haixu Zhang cheated more on his 4x4 solve in Guangzhou lol
> ...



Umm... no. Hai*yan* Zhang has the 3x3 Blindfolded WR.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 13, 2010)

Ha, I just read that for the first time. The guy that wrote this has issues.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > a small kitten said:
> ...



Umm... no. Haiyan Zh*u*ang has the 3x3 Blindfolded WR.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > nck said:
> ...


Umm... no. Wait. Darnit.


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 13, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> The planet Earth is flat, it must be, because I have decided that.



More like the Earth is a cube 

And Tim, it should be 专家, but that was good, did you learn Chinese or something cuz most translators won't give you problems on homophones

OT: lolthread, I read it on mf8 before and I was just like wtf


----------



## TimMc (Jul 13, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> And Tim, it should be 专家, but that was good, did you learn Chinese or something cuz most translators won't give you problems on homophones



gf teaching me mandarin  (poke Dene) 砖家 was meant to be ironic (i.e. failed expert) 

Tim.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 13, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > And Tim, it should be 专家, but that was good, did you learn Chinese or something cuz most translators won't give you problems on homophones
> ...



yep i was just about to say this


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 13, 2010)

man... everyone in this thread is too new to remember :/ Owell.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 13, 2010)

I remember this from Starcraft.

If someone's better than you, they're a cheater.
If they're worse than you, they're a noob.

There is no middle ground.


----------



## Toad (Jul 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I remember this from Starcraft.
> 
> If someone's better than you, they're a cheater.
> If they're worse than you, they're a noob.
> ...



Shutup noob.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 13, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> man... everyone in this thread is too new to remember :/ Owell.



I do.


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 13, 2010)

wow fail =/ Maybe it's just cuz I don't have a sense of humour in mandarin...


----------



## jca11 (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Carrot (Jul 13, 2010)

He forgot to scramble the cross! x'D


----------



## Dene (Jul 13, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> man... everyone in this thread is too new to remember :/ Owell.



Too new to remember... that Faz is a known cheater in competitions?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 13, 2010)

'everybody had the same scramble and Faz did better with it so therefore he is a cheater'

lolwut?


----------



## Samania (Jul 13, 2010)

I wanna cry now.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jul 13, 2010)

r_517 said:


> We need cautious scrambles to those who rank top 500. We need an approved database. Why not use it?
> 
> The approved database will make those sub15 cubers not only see the new world record, but also convince them wholeheartedly.


Ok then, let's be prejudiced towards people faster than yourself! Great idea!

This guy is so stupid.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 13, 2010)

Faz actually did cheat guys... Just trust me here.

._______________________________________________________________________________________.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 13, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > man... everyone in this thread is too new to remember :/ Owell.
> ...


me too  



Dene said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > man... everyone in this thread is too new to remember :/ Owell.
> ...


lol no



TheCubeElite said:


> Faz a cheater? World War 3 starts now.


:fp



MiloD said:


> faz has been dealing with this since he first started cubing...


correct. in the past it was true though.



masterofthebass said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > MiloD said:
> ...


me too! 



*LukeMayn* said:


> Faz actually did cheat guys... Just trust me here.
> 
> ._______________________________________________________________________________________.


to clarify, LukeMayn is saying that he cheated _before_. yeah and that's true.

Should I post the thread link? nah I think that would be pretty mean...


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 14, 2010)

wut Faz cheated before? 

Link!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> how he cheat? he peel da stickah off?



no, he listened to the colours


----------



## Tyson (Jul 14, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> LOL
> 
> and even so: It is not Faz who decides which scrables are used: it's the WCA delegate.
> 
> ...



Hmm, this makes a lot of sense. Having records distributed across hemispheres is really important to the WCA. Do you think maybe the WCA distributes it based on land mass too, or population?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


Per Capita Fat content maybe?


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > Faz actually did cheat guys... Just trust me here.
> ...



No he did not. He never cheated and you two are foolish for saying so.


----------



## Escher (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> No he did not. He never cheated and you two are foolish for saying so.



If you're being sarcastic, my sarcasm detector is broken:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4584


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 14, 2010)

Clearly he was cheating. He has the unfair advantage of having more practice than me! ... no wait ... natural biological advantage of fast fingers and fast reactions? ... still doesn't work ... unfair scrambles? ... but everyone else there got the same ones. Wait, so how is he meant to have cheated? ... Got it. He has unfair advantage coz hes awesome 

Matt


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 14, 2010)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Faz actually did cheat guys... Just trust me here.
> 
> ._______________________________________________________________________________________.



Tushix. Twine. Ep!c. LukeMayn? Lolwut?


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2010)

Escher said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > No he did not. He never cheated and you two are foolish for saying so.
> ...



For shame Mr. Escher. I think we need to take a look at the definition of "cheat" before we go about throwing around false accusations. 

I won't deny that Faz lied, but he never cheated.


----------



## Escher (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> I won't deny that Faz lied, but he never cheated.



 I forget to read every post carefully and literally these days...


----------



## Forte (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



1. (intransitive) To violate rules in order to gain advantage from a situation.

Doesn't solving the cross before timing count as violating the rules :confused:


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 14, 2010)

FAz aint that kinda guy


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 14, 2010)

faz is nub.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 14, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> FAz aint that kinda guy



Have you met him?


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 14, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> i think usain bolt cheated to get his olympic gold because he had mad scientist ninjas change the wind so that he could go faster we need to make sure we have a database of fair wind patterns for people who run that fast so that we can stop people from cheating



They do register wind speed


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


false accusations?? no no I wasn't accusing him. I was simply restating what he has said. He has said that he cheated. I'm sorry if what he said was wrong, you do make a good point. But I'm just simply restating what he said.



> I cheated at 3x3, and confessed, and i didn't cheat since.


http://masterthecube.com/forums/index.php?topic=1969.msg27861#msg27861



> i never ever cheated on the 4x4, only the 3x3, and now i am not cheating.


http://masterthecube.com/forums/index.php?topic=1969.msg27866#msg27866



> Re: I wasn't cheating, Here is some proof.
> « Reply #3 on: July 20, 2008, 04:48:51 PM »
> Jeez (pulls at collar)
> 
> ...





> Re: I wasn't cheating, Here is some proof.
> « Reply #7 on: July 20, 2008, 04:57:44 PM »
> i never ever cheated on the 4x4, only the 3x3, and now i am not cheating.
> 
> ...


----------



## dingwu hu (Jul 14, 2010)

nothing interesting to show the article here... dude. thoughts never comes simultaneously.


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2010)

Forte said:


> 1. (intransitive) To violate rules in order to gain advantage from a situation.
> 
> Doesn't solving the cross before timing count as violating the rules :confused:



What rules? He wasn't at a competition.



Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> false accusations?? no no I wasn't accusing him. I was simply restating what he has said. He has said that he cheated. I'm sorry if what he said was wrong, you do make a good point. But I'm just simply restating what he said.



Fair enough. I just want people to tread carefully around that subject because it's old news and for some reason some jealous pricks insist upon not letting it go (ETHAN ROSEN).


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 14, 2010)

All you haters need to grow up. He's better than you, get over it.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 14, 2010)

Easy for you to say. p)


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Fair enough. I just want people to tread carefully around that subject because it's old news and for some reason some jealous pricks insist upon not letting it go (ETHAN ROSEN).



Why would people let it go? If you once cheat (or as you would put it, lie) you deserve to hear it. How else would you stop others from doing the same thing?

But oh well, I see that this is a very sensitive subject so I won't expect people to think reasonably about it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > 1. (intransitive) To violate rules in order to gain advantage from a situation.
> ...



Yes, because competitions are the only places where we have rules.


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Why would people let it go? If you once cheat (or as you would put it, lie) you deserve to hear it. How else would you stop others from doing the same thing?
> 
> But oh well, I see that this is a very sensitive subject so I won't expect people to think reasonably about it.



Yes but he owned up to it, apologised, and we give him a second chance because we don't care (Let's be honest, he was sup20 at the time). At least he didn't pull a byu, or a Kuti. I'm not sure if you've heard of those people though.


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Yes, because competitions are the only places where we have rules.



Could you show me the rule where it says "whenever you make a cubing video you must start without the cross solved" ktnx.


----------



## Edward (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, because competitions are the only places where we have rules.
> ...



I'd say that there are no rules, but there are definately standards set by teh community about how you should do things.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, because competitions are the only places where we have rules.
> ...



No, because that's not a rule. However when he claimed that it was a standard 3x3 speedsolve, he had to conform to the rules we have set forth as a community for that event.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 14, 2010)

He didn't cheat at the competence so why people care if he cheated in a video like 2 years ago, they are simply jealous because he is so fast, just stop talking s*** and keep practicing, and Faz congratz for the records and just don't pay attention to those post


----------



## goatseforever (Jul 14, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> http://masterthecube.com/forums/index.php?topic=1969.msg27861#msg27861
> 
> 
> http://masterthecube.com/forums/index.php?topic=1969.msg27866#msg27866



These threads pretty much only prove that Faz is as good a troll as he is a cuber.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, look. I can settle this whole thing.

*****es be crazy.
Haters gunna hate.
Life goes on.

We done now?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG, Faz once was a noob who made some fake videos.

So what?
Let it rest, his competition results speak for themselves and definately outweigh some foolish noobness


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 14, 2010)

You can obviously tell how much of a cheat Feliks and Dene were at the NZ championships. Like common that's the only reason Feliks sub 9'd. 

The only solve that was legit was the second solve of that average.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 14, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Yes, because competitions are the only places where we have rules.



WOAHH!!! I'll only time the tips part for pyraminx (no inspection), and claim the times to be whole solves!! YIPEEE =D then I won't cheat... only be a liar


----------



## Khartaras (Jul 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > nck said:
> ...



*cough* grammar nazi *cough*


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



But by not conforming, does this make him a cheater, or just a liar? I am inclined to think the latter. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 14, 2010)

esquimalt1 said:


> You can obviously tell how much of a cheat Feliks and Dene were at the NZ championships. Like common that's the only reason Feliks sub 9'd.
> 
> The only solve that was legit was the second solve of that average.



That's one hell of an accusation to make.
Please enlighten us with the facts that make it so obvious.


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 14, 2010)

lol.

Please consider the possibility that he might have been sarcastic. To me at least thats quite obvious


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> esquimalt1 said:
> 
> 
> > You can obviously tell how much of a cheat Feliks and Dene were at the NZ championships. Like common that's the only reason Feliks sub 9'd.
> ...



I dont think hes serious. If he is then wut :confused:


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 14, 2010)

I *hope* he's not serious

But it fits with my  conspiracy  theory of a few pages back


----------



## aronpm (Jul 14, 2010)

The reason why Feliks got a 14 was because he did the wrong cross. He was supposed to make the cross a certain way, and if he did that he was supposed to get a 6.58 oll skip. But he made a different cross and just got a normal solve. He only averages about 15 seconds.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 14, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



When did transliteration become grammar?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Yes but he owned up to it, apologised, and we give him a second chance because we don't care (Let's be honest, he was sup20 at the time). At least he didn't *pull a byu*, or a Kuti. I'm not sure if you've heard of those people though.



Wait what..? byu cheated? Is that why he's gone now?


----------



## radmin (Jul 14, 2010)

He was 12...It was youtube.
I forgive him.


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Johan444 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would people let it go? If you once cheat (or as you would put it, lie) you deserve to hear it. How else would you stop others from doing the same thing?
> ...



I know what Kuti did, he will always be remembered as a cheater and deserves no less.

Faz's vids were not a big deal but when people try to pretend it never happened and defend him with beyond stupid reasons it's nothing else than provoking.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> But by not conforming, does this make him a cheater, or just a liar? I am inclined to think the latter. Maybe it's just me.




BECAUSE THE DISTINCTION IS VERY IMPORTANT >_>


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 14, 2010)

lmfao. I love seeing people not get sarcasm.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, this still open?


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 14, 2010)

Hahahahahahahaha I dont know who accused him of this but this is funny

edit: Sarcasm maybe? I cant believe anyone said this..


----------



## nck (Jul 14, 2010)

lolthread


aronpm said:


> The reason why Feliks got a 14 was because he did the wrong cross. He was supposed to make the cross a certain way, and if he did that he was supposed to get a 6.58 oll skip. But he made a different cross and just got a normal solve. He only averages about 15 seconds.



You made my day.


----------



## Zubon (Jul 15, 2010)

I think most of the accusations of him cheating are sarcastic as most people here have seen him consistently get amazing times. 

I personally have scrambled his cube by hand and seen him with my own two eyes solve it with the same speed as you see in his videos.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 15, 2010)

Getting lucky is not a crime...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 15, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Getting lucky is not a crime...



It isn't, but Faz wasn't lucky


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 15, 2010)

Regardless that he "cheated" in those youtube videos, doesn't mean he cheats in competitions (where it matters). When you watch videos of him solving at an official WCA event and he still gets sub10 avg5, it seems like the logical thought process would be something similar to "wow he is crazy fast." But hey, that's just me.

Unless I missed the thread sometime of when Erik supposedly cheated, I don't see why he doesn't get blamed for cheating. He had the WR, broke his own WR, has held it for approaching 2 years, and was the second person to sub10 avg5.

When it comes to any YouTube video we never have any proof that they aren't rehearsed solves. You know, I cube in the car all the time and I start and stop the timer with my wrists as I hold the cube, I should probably get disqualified from the WCA now since I cheat in the car :-X


----------



## Forte (Jul 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Getting lucky is not a crime...
> ...



NOT LUCKY IS NOT A CRIME


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2010)

Getting unlucky is a crime...


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jul 15, 2010)

Forte said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



And I quote Edward:

"Getting crimed is not lucky."


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 15, 2010)

LOOOOOL! of course i was kidding!! haha how could you actually believe that people lmao


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 15, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> And I quote Edward:
> 
> "Getting crimed is not lucky."



lmfao


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 15, 2010)

Felik's is OBVIOUSLY a cheat! Can't you guys see!?!?!?!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah sure, I saw the little fairy wave it's magic wand over felik's cube just before his first solve.

There is no logic behind this dude who says he cheated.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 15, 2010)

Now at least we know the reason of his 14.xx solve.
Feliks has discovered a revolutionary new method which allows him to always solve the cross in at most 0 moves. Unfortunately, on that particular solve he did the first 0 moves wrong.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 15, 2010)

The guy who suggests that we make a database so that there is no easy cross, I have just one question for him

1. What about Roux users ?


----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 15, 2010)

radmin said:


> He was 12...It was youtube.
> I forgive him.



this. x100000000
THE KID WAS 12. you guys must all have been the most mature 12 year olds in the world the way you're talking about him right now.


----------



## D4vd (Jul 15, 2010)

I like my mother's theory (she saw him at the comp). He is not a speedcuber and he is in fact a magician


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 15, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> radmin said:
> 
> 
> > He was 12...It was youtube.
> ...



haha i started making youtube cubing videos when i was 11 but i never cheated. I don't really care about that video feliks made a while ago though it doesn't really haven't any significance. lol


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> radmin said:
> 
> 
> > He was 12...It was youtube.
> ...



pretty sure I was the most mature 12 year old in the world ...well, in my school at least


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> incessantcheese said:
> 
> 
> > radmin said:
> ...



pretty sure I was more mature when i was 12 than i am now


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 16, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> Faz a cheater? World War 3 starts now.



more like world war 4, it is so intense it skips world war 3.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 16, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> The guy who suggests that we make a database so that there is no easy cross, I have just one question for him
> 
> 1. What about Roux users ?




shhh....


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 16, 2010)

Does this seriously warrant any discussion?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 16, 2010)

Emily was an event official and in all her official and judging-ness she says he didn't cheat.


----------



## camcuber (Jul 16, 2010)

Let's see you get a sub 10 average of 5 in comp with the cross solved on each cube.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 16, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> jack-hole!



wat.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 5, 2010)

nah...he is just too good


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 5, 2010)

lolbump


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 5, 2010)

The bump is perfectly logical. Faz is still cheating. Somebody stop him.


----------



## XXGeneration (Oct 5, 2010)

Someone needs to inform the WCA. Cheaters need to be shown their place.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> Someone needs to inform the WCA. Cheaters need to be shown their place.


 
You're right. I can take him. He's a scrawny 14 year old. "I'm 6'5, 220 pounds, and there are two of me."

I hope someone gets the reference...


----------



## Joker (Oct 5, 2010)

He needs to be taken to court for a crime like this, and the scramblers also need to go to court.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> You're right. I can take him. He's a scrawny 14 year old. "I'm 6'5, 220 pounds, and there are two of me."
> 
> I hope someone gets the reference...


 
I recognize, but don't get.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> "I'm 6'5, 220 pounds, and there are two of me."
> 
> I hope someone gets the reference...


 
Awesome movie.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Oct 6, 2010)

Interesting; I don't care about him cheating on an unofficial video, but I thought I noticed him turning once or twice whilst inspecting. Any debate would be welcome.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 6, 2010)

Provide video. There was an incident of turning while inspecting earlier and the person got in trouble for it.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 20, 2010)

*UNDISPUTABLE CONFESSION OF FAZ'S CHEATING*:

This is about his 2/2 AUSTRALIAN RECORD MULTI BLIND solve.

His Wikipedia article at the time of writing says this:


> He is now AUSTRALIAN CHAMPION OF MULTI BLIND with an insane 2/2 in 6 minutes or something. This was later disqualified because he threw a Kuti (ie: looking under the blindfold while being watched by over 20 people)



This was his response in IRC:


> 19:56 < Tim_Major> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliks_Zemdegs
> 19:57 < Tim_Major> completely up to date
> 19:58 < Faz> oshi
> 19:58 < Faz> i did look under the blindfold


----------



## Faz (Oct 20, 2010)

[20:28] <Faz> i saw paper


> 20:30] <+aronpm> and post that quote
> [20:30] <+aronpm> except without the "i saw paper"


----------



## aronpm (Oct 20, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> [20:28] <Faz> i saw paper


 
Stop creating forgeries Faz, we all know *the truth* now.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2010)

I witnessed the entire confession and it distinctly ended here
[20:28] <Faz> oshi
[20:28] <Faz> i did look under the blindfold
There is no excuse for this. He must be banned at once.


----------



## Dene (Oct 20, 2010)

FAZZLES HOW COULD YOU LET ME DOWN LIKE THIS :O


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2010)

Now congratulations to Aron Puddy-Mathew, Zane Carney and Matt Wanstall, who now jointly hold the OcR for multi blind.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 20, 2010)

I request to remove ALL of his official times, especially the 3x3x3 ones. Than ban him for 5 years! (Since he didn't learn anything from the person's fault who did this first.)

What a shame, Feliks... 



RCTACameron said:


> Is this actually serious? Did Faz actually cheat?


 
Of course! How can you possibly think of the opposite?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh man, my biggest idol in out of the Australian bld cubers. I look up to him above all other Australians in the area. He is just so much better than them. How could he do this?


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 20, 2010)

I used to look faz as chuck norris descendant. but i now think he's not.


----------



## Rorix (Oct 20, 2010)

Wikipedia said:


> Feliks Zemdegs (born *20 December 2000* in Melbourne, Australia) is an Australian Rubik's Cube speedsolver.


He also lied about his age


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 20, 2010)

> 我怀疑有作弊行为。。


Translation: I suspect some cheating going on.

From the Mf8 cuber. Are you all serious or this is a huge joke? Seriously.


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 20, 2010)

The Birthdate was changed already??



> This page was last modified on 20 October 2010 at 10:13.


----------



## lynx (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't believe this...(.")


----------



## jca11 (Oct 20, 2010)

lol
faz isn't a cheater..


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 20, 2010)

He's better than me?
Must be a cheater.


----------



## Forte (Oct 20, 2010)

faz tried cheat fishbone but couldn't even beat WR while looking under blindfold


----------



## EricReese (Oct 20, 2010)

faz </3


----------



## Carrot (Oct 20, 2010)

Forte said:


> faz tried cheat fishbone but couldn't even beat WR while looking under blindfold


 
Faz sucks at cheating xD


----------

